

52,000 Knots – One Man’s Journey into the Craft of Tatted Lace - Mz
https://medium.com/re-form/fifty-three-thousand-knots-one-mans-journey-into-the-craft-of-tatted-lace-deefb55795f3

======
pacaro
I've also made more thousands of knots than I can count while tatting. If you
want a handmade knotted lace with even less equipment needed, then Armenian
needlelace is a step further. The picture at [1] is one of mine

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armenian_needlelace](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armenian_needlelace)

~~~
RBerenguel
Thanks for mentioning Armenian needlelace, it looks very interesting (and
incredibly fine, congratulations on your piece, too, it is stunning. May I ask
how long it took?) I'll look into learning its technique. I find it odd that
(AFAIR) it is not mentioned on the Encyclopaedia of Needlework, by the way

~~~
pacaro
It takes time to learn an even tension, but once that comes, pieces work up
quite quickly. The piece on wikipedia is a direct copy of a piece of lace that
a friend bought for me from a street vendor in Yerevan. I made it over 10
years ago, so my memory is a little vague at this point, but it was probably
less than 10 hours work.

------
RBerenguel
I've also done some tatting I'm particularly fond of Japanese tatting books.
Maybe I miss the text, but diagrams and designs are beautiful. And if course,
it's a god change from staring a screen for hours!

